# Best Battery Widget/App?



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking for a battery widget app that does not drain he battery... Any suggestions?

Sent by draining my battery.


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

GotMurph84 said:


> Looking for a battery widget app that does not drain he battery... Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent by draining my battery.


I like and use Circle Battery Widget...doesn't drain my battery at all


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

I like BatteryLife. Tells me everything I need to know, and is decently configurable. I've never had battery life issues while running it, but that isn't scientifically recorded or tested data, so take that with a grain of salt.

All the best,

-HG

Posted from my own personal Mecha.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

I've used gauge battery widget on the past and loved it. But recently I have been using Battery Status and i am really liking it. It gives you several icons to choose from for the status bar and lots of info in the pull down. IMO you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## SF Bolt (Jul 13, 2011)

Battery. Monitor widget. Pro

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

